# Pics Of My Fishrooms Structure



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

SPECIAL THANKS GOES OUT TO WINKYEE FOR ALWAYS HELPING ME OUT


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

anthother underneath left side looking out to the street


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

right side


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Left side


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

right side

Let me knwo what you think


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

in the pic of the floor joists they moved the joists closer then normal....but it might just look that way from the pic
that beam probaly cost alot ... why didnt they just use a steel I beam?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> in the pic of the floor joists they moved the joists closer then normal....but it might just look that way from the pic
> that beam probaly cost alot ... why didnt they just use a steel I beam?


I dont know why they didnt ...........


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> anotherreject04 said:
> 
> 
> > in the pic of the floor joists they moved the joists closer then normal....but it might just look that way from the pic
> ...


 give us a hint, is it the serra species, or pygo?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That place is going to be Sweeet,.
NIce .. 
Cant' wait to see finnished ..
Don't for get the two garages


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Cant tell , You should Know :rasp:


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> anotherreject04 said:
> 
> 
> > in the pic of the floor joists they moved the joists closer then normal....but it might just look that way from the pic
> ...


 I know what it is


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes Sir


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i'm gonna guess a large manny.

house is gonna look sweet


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha I know it too :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks alot for your nice Comments









Yonam


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

U'r house is lookin' good







that manny kick's ass man


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Niche said:
> 
> 
> > i'm gonna guess a large manny.
> ...


 Can't wait to see ur monster manny in person:bowdown:

Post some pics when u get him


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That will be a nice place Craig. You will have to Pm me and let me know where your new pad will be. What is the new arrival bro?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yonam said:


> U'r house is lookin' good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

damn nice a manny!
How big is he?
Would love to get my hands on a manny!








Nice lookin house!
I am kinda confused, is the manny going to get the 200 gal tank by himself?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that's badass craig, can't wait to see when it's all finished. I know you're going to throw a P-Fury party right


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello, Harely.
I assume your new house is under construction with special care for heavy aquariums. Congratulation! I wish I have a house one day.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Pmemo said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Harely.
> ...


 Great! I really envy you. I, as an aarchitect, doubt that I will be able to have a chance to design my own house.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you could put a fukn pool up there those wood ibeam deals are stronger then sh*t man

i saw them on bob vila once :laugh: and thats on fat ass beam too


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

is manny the real name of this p ??? whats so special about him ??? im new and dont yet know all of the piranha species


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

AzNUnKnOw said:


> is manny the real name of this p ??? whats so special about him ??? im new and dont yet know all of the piranha species


 check em out in the gallery man manny is the short term i cant spell the regular sh*t

but they look pretty cool and get nice and big


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

AzNUnKnOw said:


> is manny the real name of this p ??? whats so special about him ??? im new and dont yet know all of the piranha species


 Manuelli is a REALLY REALLY REALLY Agressive p that I know of, and I Think its the biggest p that I know of too!
The Manny is just short for the real name Manuelli...
If your lucky, and keep ur manny long enough he will get upto about 2 ft 4 inches.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Daaaang!!! looks more wicked than I thought














this guy is pure Evil


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Nice lookin supports for the tanks Harley. That fish is.....AWESOME. Nice work, as usual


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

That fish....


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Is a manny a serrasalmus manueli? In the information section it says they eat fruit and nuts, why would you want one of them?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

That manny is awsome i want one now!







By the way nice fish room i nv you!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Awesome bro







Cant wait to see how it turns out when completed. Also congrats on the new Manny. I remember chatting with ya about it. That thing is a monster


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cant wait till its all setup


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Doug









Kain , 
Thanks a Bunch Buddy







, If you come down this way , Holla at me









Death , 
You just Rock















BTW, Love the Custom member title


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How did this thread end up in the Non P pics ?








Miss Natt. do your job :rasp:


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Doug said:
> 
> 
> > That manny is awsome i want one now!
> ...


 Definately will! And keep us updated with the showroom. Its gonna be one hell of a sight with the collection you've got


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kain said:


> Definately will! And keep us updated with the showroom. Its gonna be one hell of a sight with the collection you've got :nod:


I sure will







Thanks for your nice comments


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

whens the party at Harley's house?


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

sh*t  awsome!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

n0bie said:


> sh*t  awsome!!!


 Thanks Nobie


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

BIG BALLER ....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Not me


----------

